# [Eclipse]Importpakete und w orkspace



## Samuel (23. Nov 2007)

Ich hab ein kleines Problem und zwar hab ich eine Orderstruktur bekommen(keine Projekte)



```
Ordner
	utils
		sample.java
	sub
		files
			classes
				file1.class
				file2.class
```

Dies soll ein neues Workspace sein, aber wie krieg ich dies gescheit strukturiert? Mein Ziel ist es die sample.java in utils zu kompilieren, diese nutzt import sub.files.classes.*;
was bei mir Fehler wirft, weil ich diesen Pfad (sub.files) nicht gescheit in Eclipse einfügen kann, so dass dort Pakete gesucht werden.

Ich hab auch bereits den Pfad zu dem Sub Ordner in der Classpath systemvariable...


----------



## Guest (24. Nov 2007)

Alt+Enter -> Java Build Path -> Libraries -> und da auf den Button "Add Class Folder" klicken und 
das Verzeichnis auswählen.


----------



## Samuel (24. Nov 2007)

Hallo,
das ist in der Tat so, das hab ich mehrere male probiert, aber der Ordner, den ich auswähle wird quasi vom Path entfernt, so dass Class Folder "Sub" nur noch Daten enthält, die man mit import files.classes.*; erreicht, das hat mich nun Stunden gekostet.
Ich musste einen dummy Ordner anlegen,damit sub auch teil des Packages wird.
*seuf* Was für Umstände.

Aber danke, so weiß ich, dass es der richtige Weg ist (das mit dem Dummy Ordner hat mich verwirrt)


----------



## Guest (24. Nov 2007)

Der richtige Weg wäre das sub Verzeichnis in eine Jar-Datei zu verpacken und diese in das Projekt einzubinden.


----------



## Samuel (24. Nov 2007)

Das sagt man mir erst jetzt...


----------

